# Tangential tool holders and sharpening jigs.



## th62 (Aug 28, 2014)

This a selection of tangential tool holders and a threading tool holder I made.   One holds 6mm round bits the other holds 3/16 square bits and the third is for threading.   The other items are jigs I made for sharpening the bits and the table for sliding the jig along.

Again, I don't have a mill so the lathe was used to mill the slots for the tool piece.   The tangential holders are made of two sections welded together and then linished.   The clamps were made using a file and the slot was milled on the lathe. 

The first shot is of the parts for the 6mm round holder, prior to welding.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 28, 2014)

Beautiful work!!!!  It is definitely the cat meow for sharpening a single point thread cutting bit.  It will be exactly the same angle every time which will give you super accurate single point threading.  I like it, how about a pictorial of it when you were making it if you have the photos?  Just a thought because I am sure there are other who might try there hand at it or something similar or maybe adjustable angle too.

Bob


----------



## thomas s (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice I like the 3/16 tool holder if you have more pictures please show them Tom S


----------



## th62 (Aug 28, 2014)

I should ad the sharpening jig in pic 5 is adjustable to 55 or 60 degrees.   Sorry no pics of construction.


----------



## Millbo (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice work.  Those look great.

Mike.


----------

